# Hooligan Tire Diameter Size Swap?



## Alienwordz (Oct 18, 2011)

I purchased a Cannondale Hooligan 8 as an around the town commuter. It has a narrow 20 inch wheel and tire combination. In looking at the fork and rear triangle I was wondering if I can change the 20" tires/wheels to 26". There seems to be plenty of clearance at least in the fork. 

I remember decades ago when Cannondale came out with a shortlived BMX bike they had a larger diameter tire on the front than on the back. 

I am hoping the change to a larger diameter will eliminate some of the "whippiness" in the steering. Any thoughts and suggestions other than selling the bike or selling it for scrap metal? I purchased some 20" wider knobbies for the bike but have yet to mount them but in looking at the frame and fork it seems 26" will fit but I haven't taken any measurements yet.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

The front has a lot of clearance for a 24" or maybe 26" wheel, the rear though has not because of the 'bridge' between the chainstays and one between the seatstays...


----------



## Alienwordz (Oct 18, 2011)

I just glanced at it up in my rack and totally missed the bridge. Thank you, you are absolutely correct...20" only. Do you know if going larger diameter on the front will improve handling? How difficult are 24" wheels and tires to find?


----------

